# Does ION console "automove while dark"



## rwhyburn (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm considering buying an ION console for a school, but there doesn't seem to be a feature to automatically "pre-locate" moving lights while they are not in a cue. On a Strand 520 this is called "automove while dark". Does anybody know if there is a similar feature in the ETC world?


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 3, 2008)

Absolutely. See "AutoMark" in the manual, also [Mark]. (These are old Vari*Lite terms. grandMA calls the feature "Move In Black".)

Ion_v1.4_Operations_Manual_RevA.pdf, Chapter 12, pages 157-162.


----------



## CavezziMagnum (Sep 3, 2008)

Also, if you don't have many fixutres, consider the Smartfade ML. I recently test drove the ION and the Smartfade ML, and the ML is much more user-friendly. Apparently ETC is marketing the ION as the new Express, claiming it is their new "basic-console". That is only correct in referencing Tracking Consoles. 

The Smartfade ML, is a lot easier to understand, there are no monitors required, it is small and light. The only negative is that it has a relatively small capacity of controllable fixtures.

In fact, the Smartfade ML even has a button labeled (Move in Dark). So there ya go.


----------



## Footer (Sep 3, 2008)

rwhyburn said:


> I'm considering buying an ION console for a school, but there doesn't seem to be a feature to automatically "pre-locate" moving lights while they are not in a cue. On a Strand 520 this is called "automove while dark". Does anybody know if there is a similar feature in the ETC world?



Every console since the express has this function. It takes some processing power to do it, thats why it was never put on the express line. If you emphasize an expression line console you get the function however.


----------



## jdandreas09 (Sep 3, 2008)

yes and it is sweet


----------

